# Solved: Ethernet not working & no LAN connection icon



## RouxDog (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently got a used Toshiba Satellite X205 with Windows 7 from a friend. He only used wireless to connect to the internet while he had the computer.

The computer connects to our wireless with no problem. However, the wired connection through the ethernet does not work. There is no ethernet LAN connection icon on the computer and nothing shows up under device manager except for wireless. My ethernet cable works fine with our other two computers, so I'm not sure what's going on here. I tried downloading the updated Realtek LAN driver for the computer but that did nothing to fix the problem.

Here is the ipconfig/all for this computer:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Eric>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eric-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-AC-8C-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a879:7458:ce9b:d151%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 18, 2010 12:19:55 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 25, 2010 12:19:55 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::224:1ff:fedd:284d%11
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ga.comcast.net.:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.103%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:45d:3b13:3f57:ff98(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::45d:3b13:3f57:ff98%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

We want to buy this computer to use as a home computer, but I definitely don't want it if I can't connect to the internet via the wired connection. I only have limited experience with computers, so I'm unsure what else to do other than restoring the whole computer - which would be a last resort.

Someone please help! Many thanks in advance.

-RouxDog


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post back an image of device manager -
also do the following as well in device manager
view
show hidden devices
any ? ! or X there

It may be disabled in bios - as the PC starts - you should see an instruction to goto setup / bios by using F2 or del or F10 key - varies by manufacturer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## RouxDog (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a screen shot of the device manager showing hidden devices.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No wired Ethernet adapter shows up anywhere. Check the BIOS to see if it's disabled. If that's not it, I'd suspect that the wired adapter has died.


----------



## RouxDog (Aug 17, 2010)

That was the problem. The LAN was disabled under set up. Switched it on and the ethernet is now working. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, glad we could assist.


----------

